# Dewalt D55140 oil-free compressor



## Cato

I have the 55146 and have been really happy with it. It is a solid workhorse and provides plenty of air for the nailers that I use.

With the 200PSI cut out and 160PSI cut on, well it provides all the air for my framing nailer with no stair stepping of nails, toe nailing or straight even when it reaches the 160 cut on. Nice.


----------



## Resurrected

I hate to stir but this seems bias since you sell tools. I always thought the reveiws were for users of the tools. Not someone making a living. Maybe this is Lumberjocks new route their takin and its not good.


----------



## longgone

Seems like an advertisement to me also. Reviews on 3 different compressors.


----------



## juniorjock

I was going to ask how you were able to diagnose something like this, but Res. pretty much answered the question before I asked. I agree, not the place for reviews written by retail business. Might be a little different if you had posted something (anything) besides reviews.
- JJ


----------



## Dusty56

*How can you give this 5 stars is my question ??? 
Definitely a salesman…it's broke , but it's perfect !!! WTF ?*


----------



## JasonWagner

I bought the 2 gallon version of this compressor on Amazon as a factory refurbished item. It lasted for the break-in period only. Then wouldn't start. It was fixed on Dewalt's dime but took 3 weeks. I got it back and after a year it started leaking. The valve in it was corroded beyond belief when I took it apart. It was not from my usage since I drain it after every use (usually a matter of hours). I found the part online and replaced it and now it is going strong. So I paid half price but also had to put in twice the effort to get this thing running well. I do like it now, it is portable and quiet enough. I don't use it for more than brads and staples.


----------



## stevenhsieh




----------



## LyallAndSons

I'm new so I don't know the drill with reviews here but I can tell you I owned 2 of these. The first one died just a described above. I exchanged it at Lowe's and made it about 1 1/2 months on the next one. It started leaking at the cylinder head. I took it back and, after a little growling with the manager, got the refund on a gift card. I now have a Porter-Cable. It only puts out about 150psi but I run my nailers at about 85-90 so it's more than enough. It's been going strong for a couple of years now. I spend several hours a day in the shop 5-6 days a week. It's mostly just used for driving brads/staples and a burst of air to clean powder from ROS paper.

The review is spot on with the two I had indifferant of the author. I suspected mine were flukes but seem to be fairly common. FWIW I loved the little compresor when it was running. I just couldn't keep it doing so.


----------



## dennis

A gave up on Dewalt compressers. I need more than two years out of a tool. Kinda soured me on Dewalt. I love their 10" saw. Never a problem. Compressers and jig saws…never again.


----------

